# Small pond bass



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

I have access to a small, 1/4 acre pond. It hasn't been fished at all in 3 years, and 3 years ago I nailed the bass with my flyrod on a couple of occasions. I caught a 3 1/2 pound bass on a Sneaky Pete, and a larger bass followed him in. Other than that, I don't think it's been fished in the last 7-8 years. I want to catch the biggest bass in this pond, and I'm not sure how I want to go about it. I was thinking maybe a very lightly weighted plastic worm or lizard cast across to the far bank and then eased into the water.....then worked down the slope into the deepest part of the pond, which is 18 ft. Any thoughts?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Is the pond clear with lots of weed?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Pond Bass fishing is phenominal on ponds that aren't pressured. My two lakes have produced a 13in. Gill and a 8 1/2lb. Bass in the past 2 years. I'm sure there are some lunkers in there. This time of the year the Bass are probably piggin out for winter. If it were me I'd start by cranking or using Jerk-baits as the Bass should be feeding on baitfish. If that doesn't produce I'd try jigging with Texas Rigs or Colorado rigs. I've noticed the Bass right now are slowing down for the year as the water temps decline. Keep it simple and if that doesn't work. I'd jig. Good luck man!


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

Oarfish: The pond isn't clear....they put some of that dye in it to keep the algae in check. Stone around the perimeter with a small 20 ft.coarse sand beach and a swimming area that tapers off. Not many weeds to speak of. The bass I did catch were at the deeper end of the swimming area.

Rod Hawg: Thanks.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Is this pond in Tallmadge? Sounds like a lake I've fished before. Just curious. Ya never know. Haha. And by the way. That dye at times can be bad for ponds. It keeps the water a dark blue color but it kills off a lot of the plankton that the minnows eat. Thus not much baitfish. But there still could be big Bass in there. One of the ponds I fish that has blue dye. Everything in it is skinny. The other I fish out in Akron has Blue Dye and is loaded with Baitfish and Big Bass. Tight Lines!


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

It's in NW Ohio. It's only 1/4 an acre, definitely not a lake lol. The owner has been putting that dye in there for years, including the year I last fished it. Those bass definitely weren't skinny.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

The small clear ponds in Lorain County near my job that I fish often for bass, have been slower for me in the past few weeks. I guess that the water temp. drop has to do with it. I would try the shallower part in that stained water in midday when the sun is high using smaller spinnerbait to find feeding fish. Or unweighted dark colored worms worked slow.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Throw a big bait for a big fish


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Water temps in my two lakes are in the mid 60s. Still could get em on Cranks but its gonna start slowing down for the year But yeah. That dye can kill baitfish at times. Making Bass skinny. But obviously the Bass are eating in there. So thats good. Good luck man!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Throw a big bait for a big fish


Ditto + 3. Big baits equal more potential food to a bass in one shot. More food with less energy spent getting full.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

catch a small bluegill and hook him through the tail with a 3/0 circle hook. throw that dude out there and i guarentee you'll catch the biggest bass in the pond. in the smaller ponds i fish it's the best way to catch the monster. they'll only mess with a "wounded" fish


----------

